# Johnny Dronehunter



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well that was amazing!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Had similar thoughts last time I saw one, obnoxiously humming n squeeking above our BBQ :thumbsup: tho, it kept the kids - gang of little rascals - away, all fascinated by it, gathered around the owner


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Had similar thoughts last time I saw one, obnoxiously humming n squeeking above our BBQ :thumbsup: tho, it kept the kids - gang of little rascals - away, all fascinated by it, gathered around the owner


You should shoot a video of you all throwing your SIGs at one (because you have no ammo for it)

Just joking of course, I know you all have plenty of other guns to go around and seemingly know how to not shoot each other with them.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> You should shoot a video of you all throwing your SIGs at one (because you have no ammo for it)


3rd drawer of the wardrobe, IIRC 



f00bar said:


> Just joking of course, I know you all have plenty of other guns to go around and seemingly know how to not shoot each other with them.


8Mio inhabitants, 600'000 guns registered, 3.4Mio estimated.
Suizide is the bigger issue than rampage...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

awesome

if it gets bad for drones on the hill i'm not kidding, i will be packing one of these for some fun on the chairlift










also, there may be some less barbaric solutions. my brother was just visiting who happens to be a prof of computer science and robotics. we were discussing some cyber possibilities such as jamming the control signal, or better yet, hijacking control via iphone...i have not doubt that as drones become more popular the potentiall market for drone destruction/thwarting will boom as well


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

CassMT said:


> if it gets bad for drones on the hill i'm not kidding, i will be packing one of these for some fun on the chairlift


Never underestimate the power of a well-placed snowball.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My app programmer and I were talking about making a bluetooth enabled kill switch. Mainly so I can be the only one filming with one in the park, but still it would be hilarious to just kill peoples just to watch them crash.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice! it'll happen. the point of my hijacking will be to then see how fast i can run it into the nearest cliffband or tree. 50 points for chopping up the owner's nose, tripping a skier, or running it under the tread of a daytime groomer.

so frikkn funny, just as i'm typing this i see my neighbor is out in his driveway with a drone! oldish guy, peering down his reading glasses at his laptop, looking pissed and perplexed at once, lol...story at 11


----------

